# Help a Small Furry Discord Server Grow?



## Wolfy_V (May 3, 2019)

_Looking to join a small and ready to grow furry discord server with EVERYTHING you need?_

*Then Come Join Wolfy's World!*






*★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★*

Welcome to Wolfy's World, a fun-loving furry server made just fur you! We have a little bit of everything for just about everyone willing to have a good time. With everything from giveaways, to events, to channels for everything under the sun, we hope that you'll come to find Wolfy's World as a safe and fun hub for you to make some new pals!

*★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★・・・・・・★*

Wolfy's World prides itself on being centered around fun and accessibility! Though we are admittedly struggling with consistent activity among our members, through the following we hope to boost both our numbers and activity as a whole;

*★・Art・★*

We offer channels for the sharing of both your own artwork (crafting and writing included!), and art that you just think looks neat! This includes both SFW and NSFW artwork!

*★・Gaming・★*

We have dedicated rooms and channels for gaming on every platform from PC, to Console, to Mobile! We also have our own Minecraft server!

*★・Roleplay・★
*
We have rooms dedicated to both SFW and NSFW roleplay, as well as spaces for posting your character bios and information with some very useful creation guides in our pins!
*
★・NSFW Content・★*

We have a HUGE dedicated NSFW section for our 18+ members, which are all verified 18 and over through an ID check performed by staff.

*★・Safety・★*

With our complex verification system, we assure that absolutely NO trolls or raids even step foot on the server- when you're chatting, you're chatting with wholesome, verified users and watchful staff members!

*★・and All Sorts of Fun!・★*

We have events such as film and game nights, a leveled role which allows for a custom colored username, are entirely reaction roles based with self-identification roles so people get to know you! are always looking to partner with other furry servers, and have sososososoooooooooo much more!

_So what are you waiting for?

*Come Join Wolfy's World!*

Join Link: Join the Wolfy's World Discord Server!_​


----------



## Wolfy_V (May 3, 2019)

Bump uwu


----------



## luffy (May 3, 2019)

Weird, tried to join but it's acting like I'm a new account.  I'll check when I'm home.


----------



## fourur (May 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## AudioWolf84 (May 26, 2019)

Wolfy_V said:


> Bump uwu


_*Boop *_uwu


----------



## Wolfy_V (Jun 12, 2019)

bumpybump uwu


----------



## AudioWolf84 (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolfy_V said:


> bumpybump uwu


OwO


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

quick question-

do i need an id check to join the server or just the adult content?


----------



## Wolfy_V (Jul 16, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> quick question-
> 
> do i need an id check to join the server or just the adult content?



Sorry I didnt see this before! uwu' But we only require ID verification for adult content, otherwise the server doesn't require that!


----------



## Wolfy_V (Sep 26, 2019)

BumpBumpBump uwu


----------

